# CAK AIRPORT (UBER DRIVER PRETENDS TO BE )



## downwiththeratings (Dec 3, 2015)

With the new rules at various Airports, its a learning experience for a new Uber driver to learn what to and what not to do. Canton /Akron Airport (CAK) Is a small airport. I have never been there before Last week. It only has 1 loading and unloading area. (Combined on one drive way,Which makes things easier when trying to rider.) Let me begin with a little background. I have only been driving for 3 weeks and only made 23 trips.
Uber really hasn't hit big yet in my area. (EXCEPT WEEKENDS)
With that said i decided to go see what the closest Airport would bring in the way of trip requests.
(Remember i have never ever been there) I did recall hearing about a 1st in 1st out query system at Cleveland Hopkins Airport. So before i gased up i went online and searched CAK
For any similar rules. Didn't find a single thing, So off i went. I got there at 1:45Pm. I noticed a sign that read (free waiting lot) so i parked there. I noticed a few cars so i opened up the riders app. All i saw was my car. (Or atleast my dumb ass thought it was only 1. We were all stacked on top of each other i didn't know to in large it by tapping ) i waited for another hr.
When i got my first ping. I pulled up about 100 feet and was at the tail end of the departures. I texted the rider to see what door number he would be at. Next thing i know he was walking up to my car. (Simple) i took him about 5 min down the road. ($10 trip)
Don't ya just love those? Lol. I returned to CAK but this time i foolishly parked in the same spot i picked up my 1st rider. (5 min waiting area) 2 min later, Ping ping ping.) I thought geez i finally found a decent place. I sent this rider the same text. (Asking what door i can pick him up at) than I see the words TRIP CANCELLED. Than i get this text that said something in the order of " YOU ALREADY STOLE RIDES.
THERE IS A QUERY SYSTEM HERE. Freaked me out... At the time i didn't know who or how this person was texting me. I guess being a newbie my dumb butt thought it was from Uber.
(Nope) but i sent them a fast text to Uber anyway (wish i didn't)
They actually responded pretty fast. "Said at CAK THERE IS NOT A QUERY SYSTEM . ONE CAN PARK ANYWHERE THERE IS LEGAL PARKING. (ALSO MENTIONED NOT TO PARK IN THE 5 MIN LOADING OR UNLOADING) anyway about 2 min later i get another text. "You need to follow the query system. You cut in front of drivers already." this time I 
Responded I AM NEW HERE AND KNOW NOTHING ABOUT A QUERY SYSTEM. The reply " this is me telling you there is. So now you know" All i could think of was replying THANK YOU. WHO ARE YOU. HE RESPONDED WITH HIS NAME (WITH HELD) AND WHAT CAR HE WAS IN.
I DECIDED I WOULD GO TALK TO HIM. I WENT AROUND THE CIRCLE AND PARKED NEXT TO HIS CAR. I TALKED TO HIM. AND HE BROKE IT DOWN FOR ME. THERE WAS ALSO A FEW OTHER DRIVERS IN THE LOT. AND EACH OF THEM ADHERED TO THE TAXI STYLE QUERY SYSTEM.
LIKE A GROUP OF FOLLOW THE LEADERS. NOW DON'T GET ME WRONG. I AM ALL ABOUT BEING COURTEOUS TO OTHER DRIVERS.
IN FACT I UNDERSTAND WHAT THE FALSE PINGER( LOL) WAS SAYING.
I CAN SEE HOW OTHER DRIVERS MAY SIT 3 HRS AND ALONG COMES ALONG THIS NEWBIE (WHO GETS THE PING) MY PROBLEM IS THE WAY HE DID IT. NOT TO MENTION
THE FACT HIS WHOLE QUERY RULE IS GREATLY FLAWED . why? Because the signal comes from various points. Just because we are all lined up in a row (on top of each other ) it doesn't mean the next trip request will go to the first car in the line up. Heck even MR. FALSE PING
TOOK TRIP REQUESTS WHILE SITTING HAS CAR NUMBER 4 IN THE LINE UP. HE DIDN'T LET THE REQUEST PASS TILL IT CAME TO THE CAR WHO HAS BEEN THERE THE LONGEDT. NO HE TOOK IT.
SO IN ESSENCE HE DID EXACTLY WHAT HE WAS YELLING AT ME ABOUT. UPDATE: A DAY AGO MY GOOD FRIEND WENT OUT TO CAK.
HE DROPPED OFF A PASSENGER. HE SAT THERE GETTING HIS GPS SET TO COME BACK HOME. HE GOT A FALSE TRIP REQUEST. THIS TIME THE FALSE TRIPSTER TOLD HIM TO MOVE IT ON OUT. ITS NOT FAIR TO BE WHERE YOU ARE. MOVE IT NOW.. OR GET A TICKET. MY FRIEND TOLD HIM TO GO TO HELL.
THAN CAME A BUNCH OF TEXTS CUSSING HIM OUT. SO MY BUDDY LEFT. MY BUDDY TOLD ME ITS LIKE A GROUP OF STRONG ARMERS
OUT THERE AT CAK. HE TEXTED UBER. ANOTHER UPDATE: TODAY I GOT A CALL FROM UBER. THEY ARE INVESTIGATING THIS GUY. APPARENTLY THEY LOCATED HIM FROM HIS FALSE TRIP REQUEST. I DON'T WANT TO GET ANYONE IN TROUBLE OR LOSE INCOME. BUT I DIDN'T KNOW HE WAS A DRIVER AT FIRST. (WHEN I TEXTED UBER) BUT IN THE END HE
BROUGHT THIS ON HIMSELF. UBER SAID THERE IS NO QUERY SYSTEM AT ALL OUT AT CAK. THEY TOLD ME THIS ON THE PHONE TODAY. SO THERE YOU HAVE IT. I KNOW I AM NEW AND WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER. WHY COULDN'T THIS GUY JUST COME TAP ON MY WINDOW.? WELL I GUESS I WILL CAULK IT UP HAS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. TAKE CARE UBER PEOPLE.


----------



## WalterSobchak216 (May 12, 2015)

I would send an, had an issue with rider, complaint via the app AND also send an email to uber support with screen shot of that text and reference that ride request with date, time, pickup location, and if you can, trip id. That is a BIG no-no for other drivers to be sending fake ride requests and they can be deactivated over it as well.

From what I can tell is that airport is a regional one and as far as uber is concerned, per uber, with those smaller airports: The rider choose their partners. They will choose the nearest partner on their location. They can't see your information but they can see your vehicle if you are close to them so they can send you a request.

So basically, it's a free for all and there is NO queue system in place by uber at every airport, especially smaller, regional airports.


----------



## downwiththeratings (Dec 3, 2015)

WalterSobchak216 said:


> I would send an, had an issue with rider, complaint via the app AND also send an email to uber support with screen shot of that text and reference that ride request with date, time, pickup location, and if you can, trip id. That is a BIG no-no for other drivers to be sending fake ride requests and they can be deactivated over it as well.
> 
> From what I can tell is that airport is a regional one and as far as uber is concerned, per uber, with those smaller airports: The rider choose their partners. They will choose the nearest partner on their location. They can't see your information but they can see your vehicle if you are close to them so they can send you a request.
> 
> So basically, it's a free for all and there is NO queue system in place by uber at every airport, especially smaller, regional airports.


From what i understand.. Uber supervisors are handling this guy.
They know exactly who he is. They have called me 2 xs already.


----------

